# My Ride: 2002 Sentra 2.0 LE



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

*My 2002 Sentra 2.0 LE (give some mods and upgrade suggestions please)*

It's a 2002 Sentra 2.0 LE. I bought it new in October 2002. It came standard with a leather wrapped steering wheel; a kicking sound system with 8 speakers, two tweeters and a sub; 15 inch alloy wheels, amazing Bridgestone Potenza tires, a spoiler, and fogs. I was thinking of putting in the SE-R grille and a tasteful dual-pipe exhaust. I'm looking for opinions and some suggestions on what I should do and shouldn't do. You can look at my car at this site:

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290491103 

I made an account for everyone who wants to see my car. The account is as follows:

Acct. Name: nissanforums
Password: nissan
Activation Code (if they ask for it): 51137681


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Link that bad boy over on this site so we can see it. You've got to register or some such B.S. to see your pics.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*hmm...*

call me an idiot but... i didnt know there was a '02 sentra 2.0 LE
where have i been??! i only know of a 2.0 SE


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

its on the nissanmotors. com website as an option. For 2003 they changed it to a 2.5 LE


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*cool...*

u learn sumthin new everyday


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

What a phatty car! I want one!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I like it better than the Spec V since it has the SR20DE and not the QR25DE. Much better motor!


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

For a minute there I thought the SR20DE made a come back. I knew the 2000 model Sentra SE had the SR20DE engine. There was a used one at the dealership last summer that sold for $17,000 (Canadian). I knew Nissan offered the '02 LE 165HP Sentra as well and personally I'd buy that over a Spec-V. A true sleeper if you're so inclined with more money left for mods.
With that said, I'd have to agree with most everything this review says:
http://www.epinions.com/content_77172674180

Hopefully 2005 will have something better for the Sentra.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



himilefrontier said:


> *I like it better than the Spec V since it has the SR20DE and not the QR25DE. Much better motor! *


i completely agree with you. im thinkin about getting a b15 and it HAS to be a SR20. i havent heard too many great things about the QR25.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

i am thinking about puting 1-1.5 inch lowering springs on my car along with a dc sports header and a performance module...give me some advice on other upgrades


----------

